# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Alex "Sandy" Pentland

## Airicist

Co-founder of Sociometric Solutions, Inc.

Co-founder of Cogito Corporation Inc.

media.mit.edu/people/sandy

twitter.com/alex_pentland

linkedin.com/in/alexsandypentland

Alex Pentland on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Why Social Physics? 

 Published on Nov 19, 2013




> A introduction to Social Physics by MIT Media Lab Professor Alex 'Sandy' Pentland.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the godfather of wearables"

by Maria Konnikova
May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"AI and the Human Experience" with Sandy Pentland & Manuel Cebrian

Published on Mar 29, 2019




> Join MIT Media Lab’s Sandy Pentland, Professor of Media Arts and Sciences, and Manuel Cebrian as they discuss how artificial intelligence and other machines can improve the human experience. Dr. Cebrian is a research scientist with the Scalable Cooperation group at the MIT Media Lab. 
> 
> Dr. Pentland, one of the most cited researchers in the world, helped to create the MIT Media Lab more than thirty years ago. Dr. Pentland has dedicated his career to exploring the intersection of humanity and machines and how technology can be used to augment the human experience. 
> In this conversation, Dr. Pentland discusses his distaste for robots designed to replicate the actions and thoughts of humans. He prefers to imagine robotics that will give people “super powers,” as he says, enabling beneficial human-to-human cooperation across the world. To this end, he works to bring together otherwise siloed academic disciplines to move technology forward.
> 
> For example—while people constantly discuss government and its actions, discussion is fueled mostly by hearsay that falls along party lines. Factual Information about governmental systems is not readily available to the public. Employing artificial intelligence to analyze and create unbiased reports on the efficacy of government programs could allow citizens to make truly informed decisions about their democracy.
> 
> Dr. Pentland is optimistic about the future of artificial intelligence and humanity. Rather than fearing AI-driven job loss, he suggests technology has already enhanced productivity of humans. The evolution of the cellphone, for example, precipitated an explosion of productivity. When used correctly, more AI like this can work with humans rather than against us.
> 
> “Conversations in Machine Behavior” sets out to define the concept of Machine Behavior and argue for its inclusion in research institutions as a field of study. Once artificial intelligence reaches a point at which it can make decisions and carry out autonomous actions, humanity must treat it and study it as an actor separate from its creators. Drawing from computer science, human and animal behavioral studies, psychology, robotics, and more, the field of Machine Behavior is a comprehensive way to understand the future of thinking.

----------

